# Maggie's first day of School



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, Maggie went to her first puppy kindergarten class yesterday.  She was the star of the class being the most outgoing puppy and the instigator of inviting others to play when the teacher was trying to talk (she was barking a lot ) however she did do as I asked when we practiced our sit, down and come commands.  At the end of the class it was play time off leash. The others in the class are a husky, yellow lab, german short-hair pointer and a maltese. Maggie got told off by the husky  as she was being too pushy instead of being a polite little girl. It was the best lesson she learned that day :twothumbs: and was much more polite in meeting the other puppies after that. The way I see it, better being told off by another puppy than a grumpy adult dog.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Very true! And I was just hinting on another thread that we need more Maggie photos! Please!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought so! ha ha


----------

